# Elbow Inlet power steering pump MF135



## TonyR1967 (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm replacing my power steering pump on my MF135 Diesel. Upon removing the old pump I damaged the Elbow Inlet connector part #832648M1, I've searched the internet and local tractor shops to no avail. Does anyone have any suggestions on where I might locate one? Would it be possible to have one made in a machine shop? The threads are stripped. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks
Tony


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Tony! Have you explored any of the tractor salvage yards?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Tony, I found one salvage site that showed two pages of parts MF 135 for disposal. Click HERE. To view the site and I hope it helps you find the fitting.


----------



## TonyR1967 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Tony, I found one salvage site that showed two pages of parts MF 135 for disposal. Click HERE. To view the site and I hope it helps you find the fitting.


Ok, thanks a lot. I will contact them and see what I can find.


----------

